# Jen Pinder: Sizzling See Saws



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That will be fun to hear about!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am bad... I still have the last teeter DVD you recommended from Bowwowflix on my table... BAD ME!!! Need to watch it so I can get another DVD...

Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - was that the Teeter Start to Finish (or similar) one? I love that DVD and how she really broke down all the elements. I love watching both Faelan and Towhee slamming their teeters - although I really need to refresh their skills 




sammydog said:


> I am bad... I still have the last teeter DVD you recommended from Bowwowflix on my table... BAD ME!!! Need to watch it so I can get another DVD...
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think that is the one, I will make a point to watch it today! I just enjoy watching videos


----------

